# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Diepe diepe zucht

## Chasja

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Chasja 22jaar. Eind december 2009 ben ik soort van ingestort, na een vreselijke ruzie in een moeilijke relatie heb ik voor het eerst in paniek echt gedacht aan zelfbeschadiging. Als ik nu terug aan denk vind ik dat behoorlijk heftig. Ik ben er ook van geschrokken. Sinds die tijd heb ik terugkerende depressieve gevoelens. Zeker als er weer wat heftigs gebeurd. ZUcht...! (eigenlijk heb ik altijd al depressieve gevoelens gehad, sinds kleins af aan al) Het lijkt dat ik zwak ben voor tegenslagen/verdriet, ik kan er namelijk zeer slecht mee omgaan. Daarnaast heb ik niet echt mensen om me heen die me emotioneel kunnen steunen. Als is dat vreselijk moeilijk en bijna onmogelijk omdat ik gewoon niet graag over me gevoel praat, sterker nog ik kan dat niet!

Ik vind dit zo vreselijk moeilijk! en het zo zo'n pijn. 

Ik was tot een jaar geleden een spontane, gezonde meid die helemaal geen zorgen had!
maar nu lijkt dat allemaal voorbij. :'(

Moet ik mijn arts bellen? is dit iets zorgelijks? of iets van tijdelijke aard en hoort dit bij het ''volwassen worden''?

liefs
Verdrietige

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Chasja,

Je geeft aan dat je eigenlijk altijd al depressieve gevoelens hebt gehad, is er vroeger iets met jou gebeurd of iets in jou omgeving gebeurd waardoor je je altijd al zo voelde? 
Als je iets wat vervelend is niet (goed) verwerkt hebt dan kan het ervoor zorgen dat als er weer iets vervelends gebeurd dat dat eerdere terugkomt en dat het dan allemaal heftiger aan voelt...
Zit je nog in die relatie of is die inmiddels beëindigd? 
Praten over gevoelens kan ook heel moeilijk en lastig zijn, vooral als je niet weet hoe je iets onder woorden moet brengen... misschien kan jij het op een andere manier kan proberen, bijvoorbeeld door een verhaal te schrijven of een gedicht, door muziek te maken of door iets te tekenen of te verven...??? Je gevoelens uiten op een of andere manier is wel heel belangrijk, want als je ze opkropt worden ze groter en heftiger en wordt het steeds moeilijker om het te verwerken of een plekje te geven...
Jammer dat je niet mensen om je heen hebt die jou emotioneel kunnen steunen of waar jij je vertrouwd genoeg bij voelt om open genoeg bij te zijn  :Frown: 
Ik zou er wel met iemand over praten, dus als dat niet kan met een vriend(in) of familielid zou ik dat zeker met je huisarts doen. Hij of zij heeft geheimhoudingsplicht over alles wat jij verteld dus hoef je niet bang te zijn dat iemand anders het te weten komt en dan kan je huisarts je eventueel in contact brengen met een andere hulpverlener als hij/zij dat nodig acht en als jij dat ook wilt natuurlijk.
Ik weet niet of het echt zorgelijk is of dat het iets is van tijdelijke aard, dat weet alleen jij...
Iedereen heeft wel eens een dipje/tegenslag of iets dergelijks, het ligt eraan hoe je ermee omgaat of je er zelf bovenop komt of niet, of je mensen om je heen hebt die jou steunen en soms heb je hulp van buitenaf nodig... Als je er echt last van hebt of blijft houden zou ik er zeker iets mee gaan doen!
Ik hoop dat het goed met je komt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Chasja

Dank voor je oprechte post luuss.

Eigenlijk is dit de eerste keer dat ik mijn verhaal doe. Omdat ik niet graag over mezelf spreek, zeker niet als het te gevoelig ligt. 

Ik ben altijd heel gevoelig geweest voor nare emoties zoals angst en stress. Mijn eerste gedachte over de overgevoeligheid heb ik in de kleuterklas of in groep 3 ervaren. Toen heb ik een paar dagen lang niet goed in mijn vel gezeten, omdat ik hoorde dat ik ging verhuizen en verhuizen betekend een andere buurt, school en klasgenootjes. Ik voelde me zo beroerd dat ik ging klagen over buikpijn (toen al vond ik het eng om over mijn gevoelens te praten) tot twee keer toe ben k naar de huisarts gebracht. Mijn jeugd ging opzich goed ook mijn pubertijd. Gelukkig. Na mijn pubertijd (sinds een paar jaar dus) ben ik me er van bewust dat de afstandelijke relatie met mijn vader me naar het hart gaat. Het lijkt dat ik hem pas sinds een jaar gemist heb. En nog steeds. Hij is zeer dominant, zijn wil is wet. En dat heb ik altijd moeilijk gevonden, en heb soort van angst ontwikkeld. En wil niet in zijn ogen falen. Zucht. Tis wat allemaal  :Frown:  Eerst kon ik het allemaal goed plaatsen hoor. Maar nu ik ruim 1,5 jaar in een relatie zit met de liefde van me leven. Voel en weet ik dat dit enorm lastig gaat worden, omdat hij nederlands is en ik marokkaanse  :Frown:  we houden heel veel van elkaar en we kunnen niet zonder elkaar. Ik maak me enorme zorgen hoe mijn omgeving (vooral mij vader) gaat reageren op het feit dat mijn lief en ik met elkaar willen trouwen. Dit zorgt (naast allemaal andere factoren) enorm veel stress tussen ons. Ruzies zijn een hel en dat doet ech zoveel pijn dat ik dus ben ingestort in December 2009.  :Frown:  bijna dagelijks maak k me hier zorgen over. Soms wordt het me allemaal te veel en heb ik nergens zin in voor een tijdje. Diepe zucht

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Chasja,

Bedankt voor je openhartigheid, dat vind ik heel dapper en moedig van je!
Als ik het goed begrijp heb je nooit echt een goede vertrouwdens/vriendschaps band met je vader gehad, maar wil je dat nog steeds wel en daarnaast wil je niet falen in zijn ogen. Ik neem aan dat het heel moeilijk voor je is om bepaalde dingen niet met je vader te kunnen bespreken die je wel zou willen bespreken zoals dat je wilt trouwen en dergelijke. Heb je het hier wel eens met je moeder over gehad, misschien dat zij je hierbij kan helpen? 
Wat vind jou familie van jou Nederlandse vriend? Als ze hem aardig vinden dan is het al iets makkelijker om het te vertellen natuurlijk...
Ik snap wel dat je vriend van de daken wil schreeuwen dat jullie willen trouwen en dat hij ongeduldig is en dat het spanningen meebrengt, maar als hij van je houdt dan begrijpt hij dat het voor jou moeilijk is om het aan je familie te vertellen ook omdat het toch een cultuurkloof meebrengt. Hoe denk je dat je vader gaat reageren? Ben je uitgehuwelijkt of niet?
Sorry voor de vele vragen hoor en als je ze niet wilt beantwoorden begrijp ik dat wel  :Smile: 
Een vriendin van mijn moeder was getrouwd met een Marokkaanse man, deze kon zijn gevoelens (ook) niet uiten en was erg dominant, hij had zijn dochters al uitgehuwelijkt, dus toen zijn oudste dochter verliefd werd en een relatie kreeg met een Nederlandse jongen werd hij erg boos want dat was niet de planning. Die man woonde al heel lang in Nederland maar hield nog (wel logisch hoor) vast aan zijn eigen cultuur en wou die in ere houden, maar zijn dochters woonden altijd hier en ja sommige dingen hou je niet tegen zoals verliefdheid en liefde. Na veel praten en nadat die jongen zich veelvuldig had geïnteresseerd voor de Marokkaanse cultuur (geloof, eten, kleding, muziek ed) en echt had laten blijken van zijn dochter te houden mocht de relatie stand houden en werd de uithuwelijking afgeblazen...
Ik hoop voor je dat als jij je familie en dan met name je vader verteld over je trouwen dat je familie en je vader dan ook positief kunnen reageren al is het nadat je vriend duidelijk heeft laten merken echt voor jou te willen gaan!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Chasja

Dankje Luuss dat hoop ik ook, wat zou het geweldig zijn als het geaccepteerd wordt! Dat zou echt een hoop ellende schelen. 

Ik heb het mijn moeder idd verteld, natuurlijk was dat schrikken, maar na enkele gesprekken vindt ze het nog steeds moeilijk maar accepteerd ze het wel, omdat het gewoon moet kunnen volgens onze religie. Mijn lief is namelijk wel bekeerd tot de islam, voor ik een relatie kreeg. Maar me moeder weet ook net als ik dat pa het toch echt lastig gaat vinden! puur omdat hij geen marokkaan is, hypocriet natuurlijk. Want kleur of ras maakt helemaal niets uit, ook niet in religie. Maarjah tis denk ik vooral angst voor het onbekende. Nee heel het uithuwelijk is hiet niet van toepassing. Mijn vader is wat dat betreft tegen dwang. Maar hij kan een dergelijk iemand weigeren, en dat is zuur. Omdat ik niet wil falen als ik het toch doorzet (wat ongetwijfeld een enorme strijd zal worden). Als mijn lief financieel het oke heeft willen we het aankondigen. maar dat gaat wat stroef allemaal helaas  :Frown:  want het liefst ben k al met hem getrouwd. Tot die tijd zal ik het toch moeilijk blijven hebben, en ondanks we veel voor elkaar over hebben, ben ik bang dat we het niet meer kunnen verdragen en dat het een keer kapot zal gaan. Alleen de gedachte al is depressief waardig, maar een leven met gebroken familiebanden is ook vreselijk. En waar ik angstig voor ben. ik combi met te zwak zijn voor verdriet, slecht omgaan met stress en niet slecht uitten van gevoelens maakt me niet bepaald gelukkig de laatste tijden. Ik hoop dat het allemaal goed komt en we alle in vrede kunnenn leven!

liefs,
Chasja

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Chasja,

Nou in elk geval fijn dat je het er al wel met je moeder over kunt hebben ondanks dat het voor haar ook (nog) moeilijk is.  :Smile:  
Het is in elk geval al positief en een pluspunt dat je vriend zich tot de islam heeft bekeerd, dat scheelt al een obstakel minder...
In elk geval fijn dat je vader tegen dwang is en je dus niet uitgehuwelijkt heeft, maar ik snap wel dat het nog lastig gaat worden om hem ervan te overtuigen dat een lieve Nederlandse jongen die tot de islam bekeerd is en goed voor jou is net zo goed of misschien nog wel beter voor jou kan zijn dan een Marokkaanse jongen waar jou familie op hoopt. 
Ik hoop dat je lief en jij het financieel goed voor mekaar gaan krijgen en dat er op een positieve manier op jullie blije nieuws gereageerd gaat worden!
Ik snap wel dat je het in de tussentijd moeilijk hebt met wat jullie nog te wachten staat en de twijfel die het allemaal brengt, maar als jullie echt van elkaar houden dan komt het vast goed en dan zal je familie ook wel inzien of in moeten zien dat jullie bij elkaar horen en als jou familie jou gelukkig wil zien dan zullen ze jou liefde wel moeten accepteren.
Ik hoop dat je een manier vind om om te gaan met de stress en het uiten van je gevoelens!
Ik ben al heel blij dat je hier je zorgen en verdriet al met mij wou delen! Heel erg bedankt daarvoor!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Chasja

Dat hoop ik ook allemaal! en ik ben erg blij dat je mij verhaal wilde aanhoren, dat had k wel even nodig, hartelijk dank daar voor! het heeft me erg goed gedaan. Nogmaals bedankt. En ik hoop de volgende keer wat fijns te schrijven hier  :Smile:  

liefs,
Chasja

----------


## Luuss0404

Chasja,
Geen dank hoor  :Smile:  
Een luisterend oor is altijd fijn en ik ben blij dat het je goed heeft gedaan!
Ik hoop nog te horen hoe het afloopt  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------

